# Driving range to the greens...



## vince410 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Am excited because the weekend is near.. Am going to hit about a 100 balls at the range then am gonna do a 18 hole course on sunday. I cant wait to try my new strategies i've picked up.. I'll let you all know what happen on Monday.

You all have a good weekend.


----------



## Doug Green (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a great way to spend your weekend. Have a good time!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

enjoy your weekend cant wait to hear the story of it goodluck!


----------



## vince410 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, am looking to get some lessons. Weekend was a blast.. Driving range was good, the greens was better but the beers made it really fun.. A great way to cut the stress from the work week.. I wish i can win the lottery. lol


----------

